# Breed guesses?



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

What are these?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Red sex link rooster ??? Sorry just a guess.


----------



## urbanrancher (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the first one is a deleware. Looks like mine and the other 2 I think are red sex links all good brown egg layers.


----------



## urbanrancher (Apr 23, 2013)

Also pretty sure the middle bird is a rooster. But that's just a guess can't really tell to well


----------



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are better pics of the middle and right chickens. I believe both are roosters.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like roosters to me


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Both red sex link roos for your second set of pics is my guess.


----------

